

NSA spying scandal fallout: Expect big impact in Europe and elsewhere - tijs
http://gigaom.com/2013/06/07/nsa-spying-scandal-fallout-expect-big-impact-in-europe-and-elsewhere/

======
mtgx
I hope it has a severe effect on American businesses in Europe and elsewhere.

 _At the very least_ this is what I'm expecting from this scandal, if
Americans aren't going to push their government enough to change.

Hopefully this will increase and accelerate Europe's adoption of open source,
and getting them to prefer local companies over American ones for cloud
services. Who knows, this may actually be good for Americans, too, because if
nothing changes in US, at least they'd probably have more secure and private
alternative services to choose from, in Europe. Although that part about NSA
collecting data at the ISP level doesn't seem very encouraging.

